# no connection to gameserver



## Jaydabi (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi community,

I am using freebsd 8.2 with the steam port. I installed linux_base-f10 from ports collection, too. Linux procfs is mounted and working. The gameservers are configured with the right ips. These ips are set in the rc.conf and are reachable via other services.

If I start my gameservers (cs and css), there are no errors, so I guess the problem is not to find here. No errors while compiling the ports, too.

Netstat tells me that the gameservers are listening on the defined ips/ports. The only port that is marked as "open" by nmap by an extern pc is 27015 of the css server. If I try to connect or add it to the favorites, it can not be found.

There is no firewall running at the server. Each gameserver has it own ip and they are both listening on port 27015 on their ip.

Ideas what could cause this? Maybe anything related to the linux base?

Regards
Jay


----------

